# Belly Band?



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

I've searched on here and read several posts about belly bands, but they're all quite old and I want to get everyones' opinion. 

Enzo is pretty much peepee pad trained, but he constantly misses! So would you call that trained then?:blink: He goes over to the paper and sniffs but by the time he is done sniffing he is off the paper and there is pee on our tile. Then he walks thru the pee and gets it on the rest of the floors and the area rugs. 

Same goes with poop, he goes around in a circle and it falls on the floor or he'll have the last little piece hanging and he takes off running and it falls on the floor or rug. Can't figure out why he can't get that last little piece off?:blink:

So back to the pee... I have started letting him out in our little yard and he will go there but I haven't started taking him on walks. My vet said I could since he got his second set of shots at 16 weeks already, but we live in a community with tons of dogs so I've been putting it off. 

He will go over to the pads around 5 times each evening in between playing to do his thing but the mess is causing tension in the house because my bf gets upset, because quite frankly it's kinda gross that he tracks pee everywhere. I understand it's part of the puppy stage but I don't recall Bella being such a mess or taking so long. I know he can hold it because it does at night and during the day while I am at work.

Maybe I'm missing the signs that he needs to go? I was thinking about getting one of those doggy door bells but the one I saw wasn't long enough and I wanted to see if anyone has had any luck with them? In the mean time I was considering ordering a belly band. It will keep our house clean and the bf happy, which are both important espically with Christmas right around the corner and having visitors all the time. :wub:

Any thoughts or suggestions? Are there diffrent types of belly bands? Where can I get one? Any pointers?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A belly band is a band aid. It doesn't teach your dog a thing. They know if its on or off. If you want to train your dog to go outside, set a timer, get off your rump, and go outside!


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

I knew you were going to say that, I read it in several of the other posts, and maybe I'm not being as attentive as I was with Bella but I'm hoping that he won't want to go when he knows it's on and will learn to only go outside. I constantly take him out but if he's playing in the living room and I see him start to squat I try to direct him oustide but it's a long way to the front door. I was considering starting to move the peepee pad closer to the door but even if there isn't a peepee pad he goes back to the same spot. 

If you have any other suggestions I am all ears.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Bibu has always been wee pad trained but always wen right on the corner of the pad where half was on and half was off. I bought him a pad holder (you can get it at Wal-Mart, Petco or online) and that solved our problem. The pee stays in one place. He doesn't go elsewhere because he has to climb to get into the pad holder and climb to get out so he knows where is in and out. This is the one we have. OUT Puppy Pad Holder - Walmart.com I got it for $5 but online they sell it for almost $14? Take a look around and there are many types.
Maybe others can suggest the ones they use?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Try putting his pad in a pad holder with a lip on it. That should keep him from walking off the pad. What size pads are you using? Or maybe he needs a larger area so he has room to circle. I use two 23 x 36 pads next to one another (no pad holder). 

Does Enzo lift his leg yet? Bailey does and that can cause him to miss if he's too close to the edge and hikes his outside leg. LOL! I take him for walks several times a day and he will do the same thing. He's on the grass when he pees, but if he lifts his outside leg he pees on the sidewalk! Boys!

I agree with JMM 100% about not using a belly band. It is not a substitute for potty training. In fact it will make it harder. They can also have problems with skin irritation from the urine against their skin.

Have you been trimming the hair around his anus so the poop doesn't get stuck? I just had to trim Bailey even further down because he was having the same problem.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

I've tried putting down two pads overlapping, but same result. He doesn't lift his leg yet, but I'm dreading the day he does! I'll try looking into a pad holder. 

As for his booty, I've trimmed it down myself and he just got a sanitary cut a couple weeks ago and he still has trouble. I'm afraid to try cutting the hair any closer without hurting him.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

BellaEnzo said:


> I've tried putting down two pads overlapping, but same result. He doesn't lift his leg yet, but I'm dreading the day he does! I'll try looking into a pad holder.
> 
> As for his booty, I've trimmed it down myself and he just got a sanitary cut a couple weeks ago and he still has trouble. I'm afraid to try cutting the hair any closer without hurting him.


I have a little mustache trimmer I have always used to "buzz butts". It shaves close, but I never cut Lady or now, Bailey. 

If you get Enzo neutered early, maybe he will never lift his leg. I brought Bailey home at 12 weeks and two weeks later he was lifting his leg slightly when he peed. By four months he was a full fledged leg lifter. I had to wait another month before he could be neutered, though. I will have to say I think the lifting keeps them cleaner. I've heard people complain that their little boys who still squat pee on their tummies and even their front legs!

This is the pad holder I got for Bailey. He was terrible about digging and ripping the pads when they were in the holder. Since they hold the pads tight, I think it made it like a tug game because of the resistance. I may try it again, though. He mostly goes outside during the day, but like Enzo, in the evenings when he's playing he seems to constantly run the get a drink, then he pees. He can hold it all night, too, but sometimes it seems like he has to go every 15 minutes when he's busy.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752019


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

He is now 4 months and I hoping to have him neutred right around 6 months, but I know with Bella our vet wanted to wait a little more, I think she was 8 months when she was spayed, so I don't know if it'll be the same story with Enzo


----------



## Kate&Maddox (Oct 20, 2011)

I would do like everyone is saying and get a pee pad holder. That is what I did for my dogs and it worked wonders. I got the same one Ladysmom posted from Petsmart and it kept them from ripping up the pee pads when I was gone and kept them from missing the edge. Since I moved, I haven't been able to find it and I am regretting that I haven't went and bought another yet :HistericalSmiley: This reminded me again and I think I might grab another one when I go to get pet food tonight.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

I think I am going to order the one from Walmart that Cory posted. It seems to be the best deal and it matches our decor, I know that sounds silly but I'm big about matching, most of our pups beds and blankets are beige and brown. 

I also still want to try the bells on the door, I think that'll help since we can't see the door when in the rest of the house. I saw one sold at Walmart but it seemed too short. Anyone know where I can purchase one that is long enough?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

BellaEnzo said:


> I think I am going to order the one from Walmart that Cory posted. It seems to be the best deal and it matches our decor, I know that sounds silly but I'm big about matching, most of our pups beds and blankets are beige and brown.
> 
> I also still want to try the bells on the door, I think that'll help since we can't see the door when in the rest of the house. I saw one sold at Walmart but it seemed too short. Anyone know where I can purchase one that is long enough?


Just buy some jingle bells at your local craft store and tie them on some ribbon. A word of caution, though. I wouldn't leave bells hanging out where a four month old puppy can get them as they are a choking hazard.

It is preferable to wait to spay until eight months so any retained baby teeth can removed. Toy breed boys have a tendency to mark so most breeders recommend neutering at 5-6 months. That's what I did with Bailey since he was lifting his leg everywhere outside. I did not want to have an issue with indoor marking. He's got a bunch of retained baby teeth, though, so he has to get them out after the holidays.


----------

